# Do it yourself - Prospective Marriage Visa (300)



## KhoaNguyen (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi guys,

My girlfriend and i have been in a long distance relationship for about 3 years now. I come back and visit her every year. We talk with each other almost every night using different types of communication including PhoneCard, Yahoo Voice chat, prepaid optus and so on. 

I would like to ask if i can apply for Prospective Marriage Visa (300) by myself? I found it is too expensive to use a registered Immigration Agent or Lawyer. I did a research and most web site said there is a high risk if you do it yourself. I thought our relationship is real ( 3 years) so it would be straight forward. What do you think guys?

Cheers,
Khoa


----------



## voebe (Apr 15, 2011)

A lot of people have applied for visas without the help of a migration agent. If your case is not so straight forward i.e. if there is something in your circumstances that may make it difficult for you to fulfil the criteria for the visa then a migration agent would be helpful.

Just be thorough. Make sure you fill in all the forms, get all the evidence you can get and dont cut any corners. If you do it properly then there is really no reason why you cant do it yourself.

Start off by reading this.
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf


----------



## KhoaNguyen (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Voebe,

The only thing that worry me is gathering evidence for phone call history, yahoo chat.

We started the relationship back in 2009 and did not pay attention to phone bill and chat history and so on. I have managed to call up my phone provider and retrieve SOME calls history which shown messages and call to international destination.

I also used phone cards which i am regret now because there is no way i can retrieve call history as i chucked the sim away after each use.

Chat logs are also not continuous as i formatted my pc and lost everything. Luckily, some chat logs are still available on my girlfriend PC.

Will these evidences good enough to include as part of evidence for my application? We have heaps of photo and video and passport evidence indicate i travel back to visit her every year since we started the relationship.

Cheers,
Khoa


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Don't get to worried about chat history. Just use what you have for the duration of the time you have been together. Try to get all the letters, e-mails cards etc that you have sent/ given to each other too. The evidence you have of travel and the photos are also useful.

For the PMV, they just want to see that you have met each other and are genuine in your comittment to live together as a couple after marraige. Of course, they know that for many couples, they don't live together, have joint accounts, joint leases etc when they are engaged, so don't stress about the lack of this kind of evidence.


----------



## KhoaNguyen (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks alot Aussie Girls. 

Cheers,
KhoaNguyen


----------



## KhoaNguyen (Oct 3, 2011)

Which location do i submit the visa application?

I am a sponsor so does it mean i have to ask my girlfriend to send me all the required documents and then merge them with my forms into one application and submit it in Australia? 

Or I have to send my forms to my girlfriend oversea (Vietnam) and she will need to submit the final application to Australian Visa Application Centre in Vietnam

Or each person need to submit their own application within their own country?

Cheers,
Khoa


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Hi Khoa,

PMV only granted offshore, all you gonna do is send over all your side papers to your girlfriend in Vn. Then she can lodge visa application at the AVAC or Australian Consulate (appointment only).

Cheers


----------



## KhoaNguyen (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Dusty !!!

Today i came across a Post in this form which said that make sure the sponsor doesn't own any debts from the government before apply for PMV.

The only debt i still own is my HECS which is a loan i borrowed during my Bachelor degree at university. I am paying pay each week based on the salary i earn. 

Is it true that i should clear the debts first before applying????

Thanks for your time.

Cheers,
Khoa Nguyen


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Hi Khoa Nguyen,

This eligible to apply condition is just for the visa applicant (your girlfriend) not you (the sponsor) so rest assured. 

Cheers


----------



## KhoaNguyen (Oct 3, 2011)

Dusty,

Regarding personal statement describes our relationship, does it need to be certified from each side? I'm sure she cant write it in English so i think she will need to write in Vietnamese and i will translate it for her. Does this sound right to you? 

Cheers,
Khoa


----------



## Turboadam (Apr 19, 2011)

You should have a business translate the documents, they put a stamp on each page to say that it is a true translation.

If you do it, they might ask for more "official" translations.

Not worth it to save a few bucks.


----------



## KhoaNguyen (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you Turboadam. What you said makes sense to me.

Cheers,
Khoa


----------



## KhoaNguyen (Oct 3, 2011)

Regarding the Single Status Certification, do i have to include it as part of the sponsor documents?
If i have to include it, can i use Statutory declaration form indicating that i am still single and ask one of authorized witness to sign it?

Or

I have to apply for it using the following link
NSW Registry of Births Deaths & Marriages
which cost around $70

cheers,
Khoa


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

If I were you, I'd get the proper one from the Registry. DIAC would only accept a stat.dec of that kind if you were in a country that didn't issue certificates of no impediment to marriage.


----------



## KhoaNguyen (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Aussie Girl,

It costs like $85 for Single Status search within the last 20 years. Does it need to be within the last 20 years period? can i carry out search in the last 10 years instead? 10 years search is almost half the cost of 20 years search.

Cheers,
Khoa


----------



## twww (Sep 16, 2011)

KhoaNguyen said:


> Hi Aussie Girl,
> 
> It costs like $85 for Single Status search within the last 20 years. Does it need to be within the last 20 years period? can i carry out search in the last 10 years instead? 10 years search is almost half the cost of 20 years search.
> 
> ...


This is an interesting question and something I too would like clarification on. I rang up the BDM office and asked how far back should I do a search. The lady who I spoke to said it was up to the celebrant...Not sure how that works?

Asked the priest who will be signing off on our NOIM and he said it's not part of his requirement...

I asked the same question here to someone in a similar situation to myself/Fiance and they had no idea what I was talking about. Though it states in the checklist that it is required. So conflicting answers wherever one might look!

Perhaps it would be wise to ring up the actual office you intend to send your PMV app to get a definitive answer.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

twww said:


> Perhaps it would be wise to ring up the actual office you intend to send your PMV app to get a definitive answer.


I think this would be the most logical option. The reason why the priests/celebrants are unable to answer is because when you actually get married in Australia, you don't need to produce this certifcate. You only need divorce certificates if you've been married before. Because it's a requirement specific to the visa office, they would be able to answer.


----------



## KhoaNguyen (Oct 3, 2011)

My girlfriend spoke to Australian Immigration in Vietnam and they told her that the purpose of Single Status Certification is to prove that you are CURRENTLY single. They dont care about the past. It maybe different in other countries. I thought it would be useful for other to know.

Cheers,
Khoa


----------



## twww (Sep 16, 2011)

KhoaNguyen said:


> My girlfriend spoke to Australian Immigration in Vietnam and they told her that the purpose of Single Status Certification is to prove that you are CURRENTLY single. They dont care about the past. It maybe different in other countries. I thought it would be useful for other to know.
> 
> Cheers,
> Khoa


Would be interesting to know the criteria required for a search of more than 10yrs? If one was previously married?


----------



## twww (Sep 16, 2011)

FYI:

What an expensive piece of paper a single status certificate is. 

How do they justify the extra expense for a search beyond 10 yrs! Bureaucracy at it's finest.

For me, I was told by the lady behind the counter that the search extends all the way back to ones 16th birthday. ~$80!

Oh, and for those that are thinking about using a medicare card as a form of ID. Check that the name on that card is exactly the same as it is shown on all your other forms of ID. If not, they will not accept it.


----------



## Realman2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

twww said:


> FYI:
> 
> What an expensive piece of paper a single status certificate is.
> 
> ...


Hi , 
I was asked to provide my sponsor single status certificate, the lady at the counter said to her to provide her divorce certificate and she was be able to search from the date of her divorced till today which is 1 year and the 8 month and it only cost her $20.


----------



## KhoaNguyen (Oct 3, 2011)

*Form 956*

Hi guys,

I'm currently filling the form 956 as I am the one who assists my girlfriend complete visa application and also authorized person to receive document from DIAC.

My question is: Do i complete the form 956 and submit it to DIAC before i submit the visa application or i can attach this form together with the visa application?

Also in question 17, it stated to provide at least one of the follwing number (if known)

DIAC Request ID number (RID)
DIAC Transaction Reference Number (TRN)

I already paid for visa fee, is the receipt number equivalent with TRN?

Thanks,
Khoa


----------



## KhoaNguyen (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Guys,

My girlfriend received a letter from DIAC for an interview on 16/01/2012. We are very happy because I don't expect the interview to be that quick. Anyway, We are currently very nervous. I have had a look at all the interview questions but I still feel like this is not enough so I would appreciated any advises on how to prepare for the interview. 

Cheers,
Khoa


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

KhoaNguyen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My girlfriend received a letter from DIAC for an interview on 16/01/2012. We are very happy because I don't expect the interview to be that quick. Anyway, We are currently very nervous. I have had a look at all the interview questions but I still feel like this is not enough so I would appreciated any advises on how to prepare for the interview.
> 
> ...


hello khoa, 
The questions are based on the forms that your fiancee fill-out, about your relationship, when, how and where you met, about you and family details, your job. Your future plans, job that she wants to do if they grant her there visa. Don't be nervous, if you knew each other enough and have genuine relationship there's nothing to be afraid of.

Cheers


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

KhoaNguyen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm currently filling the form 956 as I am the one who assists my girlfriend complete visa application and also authorized person to receive document from DIAC.
> 
> ...


hello khoa,
You need to submit all therel documents together, if they need further documents they'll ask for it..


----------

